
Ask HN: Bandwidth of a station wagon full of tapes hurtling down the highway - stiray
I have encountered this famous quote and I must say I love it:<p>Never underestimate the bandwidth of a station wagon full of tapes hurtling down the highway.<p>Now the question is, what the bandwidt is? Speed limitation 130km&#x2F;h with LTO-8 compressed tapes.<p>:)
======
rolph
there was also the sneaker net, it was faster to grab a cart of mag tape
and/or punchcards and take a walk down the hall

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sneakernet](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sneakernet)

>> Similarly, as of 2019 the highest capacity backup tape format available is
LTO-8, with a capacity of 12 TB. If a tape of this capacity were sent by
overnight mail and were to arrive around 20 hours after it was sent, the
effective data rate would be 1328 Mbit/s. With networking technology, this
magnitude of speed over this distance would be very difficult to attain
without a costly dedicated connection as one would likely need to use several
hops and have a connection that is not oversubscribed. <<

